# New book, Make Money Homesteading



## lead_dog (Jul 27, 2009)

FYI: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O4CWKGC


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 16, 2014)

I read this book over the weekend. Had it on my kindle. Some good ideas for everyone no matter size of farm or homestead. Let me know what yall think about this book.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

downloaded and will read tonight and comment tomorrow, sis


----------

